# So anyone play the Dragon Age series?



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

Dragon Age has probably got to be my favorite medieval western RPG(sorry Elder Scrolls) ever. I've played through Origins so many times! 

I need to get DA2 again so I can play through the whole thing and I can't wait for DA3 Inquisition, it definitely looks like it'll be a bit more like Origins. :boogie


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Right here baby!!! Dragon Age Origins is awesome, DA2 I didn't like that one as much, but it was okay. I got a feeling Dragon Age Inquisition is going to be awesome, I love absolutely everything I've heard so far. I'm just glad we'll be able to choose our race this time, I hated that we were forced to play humans in DA2. There are a lot of things that I don't want to see in DAI that were in DA2, but I won't get into that, lol!


----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

Yeah I played part of DA2 and while the combat style was better everything else lacked.

I thought it was okay game and probably was a bit mediocre because it sets up all the problems that are going to be in Inquisition.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for reminding me I want to play Dragon Age. I just hope my dinosaur computer can play it.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I have Dragon Age Origins, but the graphics and game play were too boring for me at the start of the game for me to get into it. I chose to play Fallout instead.


----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

Noca said:


> I have Dragon Age Origins, but the graphics and game play were too boring for me at the start of the game for me to get into it. I chose to play Fallout instead.


I've been playing Fallout New Vegas and am hoping to get the third one in the future.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

DAO was ****ing amazing. Dragon Age II i think i made it through maybe 3 hours? Before taking it back to Gamestop and asking for my money back.......


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Played through Origins twice. As for DA2, **** it ! It doesn't exist.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I was a big fan of the first one. I wish I had played as a mage. As it was, I ended up planning out Morrigan's attacks most of the time.

The second one, from the first glimpse of gameplay, looked woefully unappealing to me.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

I own Dragon Age Origins but i'm having a hard time getting into it.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Kascheritt said:


> Played through Origins twice. As for DA2, **** it ! It doesn't exist.


I like to think DA2 doesn't exist either, and most of the people on the Bioware forums think that way as well! I think maybe if they had a bit more time to work on the game it would have been okay because I think they were rushed to release it.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

got DA:O collection on steam. never played DA2 because I got turned off on the all the origin bs.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

DA:O is good. Played through it as a dwarf noble. I had a hard time getting into it when I first played it but once I gave it a good sit down it was fun. 

"Enchantment!"

DA2 was good still imo. Just not as good as the first one. I am not that picky when it comes to stuff though.


----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> DA:O is good. Played through it as a dwarf noble. I had a hard time getting into it when I first played it but once I gave it a good sit down it was fun.
> 
> "Enchantment!"
> 
> DA2 was good still imo. Just not as good as the first one. I am not that picky when it comes to stuff though.


I can pretty much agree with everything you said


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

Dragon Age: Origins was fun, I played through it as a Dwarf commoner. I still need to go back and finish some of the DLC content, albeit with tempered expectations as I've heard it wasn't much to write home about. Overall, it was pretty standard Bioware formula in more ways than one and didn't quite reach the level of some of their past work, but it was good times nonetheless.

After only playing a little bit of DA2, however, I decided I didn't like it at all. Various things I've read and heard after playing what I had pretty much confirmed what I had already felt given my small sample and I've thus far neglected to bother playing it. Maybe I will get to it some day, but I'm not in a rush by any means. Heck, I'll probably end up playing the new DA before I get around to DA2, if ever.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> DA:O is good. Played through it as a dwarf noble. I had a hard time getting into it when I first played it but once I gave it a good sit down it was fun.
> 
> "Enchantment!"
> 
> DA2 was good still imo. Just not as good as the first one. I am not that picky when it comes to stuff though.


I really tried to like DA II, but the repetitive use of the same maps over and over and all the mmo style "fast travel, kill/collect, fast travel* quests ontop of the total lack of choices that actually effect anything ingame like the first one did killed the experience. I also hated the romance system in that you were basically stuck with whoever you went with instead of getting with your whole team like you could do in the first one if you had enough gifts (which was wildly entertaining; what other game could you bone a witch, then 10 minutes later bone an ugly little dwarf?)


----------



## Cinch (Feb 11, 2014)

Oh man. Don't even get me started. My first playthrough of DAO was pure, unadulterated magic. Successive playthroughs were magical in a manner of different ways. I love this game to pieces.

As for DA2, I played it long after others had voiced their opinions and lowered my expectations accordingly. But I was surprised at how much I did, in fact, enjoy it. That doesn't mean I don't have a long list of issues with it, of course. It really loses out more because of its association with DAO than anything else.

I've been eagerly following any and all news regarding DAI, and have great faith in BioWare's return to form. The video that was released just yesterday had me giddy, very, very giddy.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

I enjoyed playing through origins, but the sequel was boring being stuck in that city most of the time. Looking forward to Inquisition. It looks like a major improvement over the first two. Ugh, now this has me all excited. I really want to play origins again but on pc this time xD


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

nope but mass effect *drooools


----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

Cinch said:


> Oh man. Don't even get me started. My first playthrough of DAO was pure, unadulterated magic. Successive playthroughs were magical in a manner of different ways. I love this game to pieces.
> 
> As for DA2, I played it long after others had voiced their opinions and lowered my expectations accordingly. But I was surprised at how much I did, in fact, enjoy it. That doesn't mean I don't have a long list of issues with it, of course. It really loses out more because of its association with DAO than anything else.
> 
> I've been eagerly following any and all news regarding DAI, and have great faith in BioWare's return to form. The video that was released just yesterday had me giddy, very, very giddy.


I need to see that teaser trailer.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Cinch said:


> Oh man. Don't even get me started. My first playthrough of DAO was pure, unadulterated magic. Successive playthroughs were magical in a manner of different ways. I love this game to pieces.
> 
> As for DA2, I played it long after others had voiced their opinions and lowered my expectations accordingly. But I was surprised at how much I did, in fact, enjoy it. That doesn't mean I don't have a long list of issues with it, of course. It really loses out more because of its association with DAO than anything else.
> 
> I've been eagerly following any and all news regarding DAI, and have great faith in BioWare's return to form. The video that was released just yesterday had me giddy, very, very giddy.


There was a video released yesterday!? Holy hell I missed it!


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

I remember really liking the first one. I was going to buy it on PC recently (I think the discount on Origin or another digital distro was down to $5), but my computer's ram is going bad and probably can't handle it.

RPG's with lots of possibilities are the best


----------



## Zett (Feb 27, 2014)

Dragon Age 1 was pretty amazing. Admittedly it took me a while to get into it and reading all the walls of text in the game. But the story eventually took hold and I was playing it non-stop in no time. I'd say its strongest feature was the choice/consequence system. Even choosing your beginnings had its own short story so the game was really replayable in that respect. However combat wasn't its strongest point.

And I guess that's why they focused on improving combat in Dragon Age 2 but it felt like every other area of the game was neglected in favor of this new system. The story was really bland, I only made it to act 2 before getting bored of it and the game felt 'dumbed' down for the mainstream.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Raynic781 said:


> There was a video released yesterday!? Holy hell I missed it!


It's looking pretty good


----------



## IddaKnoe (Sep 29, 2013)

I can't wait for the new game. I started an Anders Cosplay for the hubby, but never finished it. I'm so inspired now. Looks like this is the year I finally get it done!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Ineko said:


> nope but mass effect *drooools


Mass effect, I love that series. I do wish they would make the levels themselves a little less linear though. Sometimes being forced down a hallway disguised as an environment can lose its excitement.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Dragon age was one of the best games ever made.

Dragon age 2 was a pile of EA-befouled faeces.

That's just da troof


----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

I saw the teaser trailer for Inquisition and it looks amazing! The graphics are beautiful.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Resonance said:


> Dragon age was one of the best games ever made.
> 
> Dragon age 2 was a pile of EA-befouled faeces.
> 
> That's just da troof


I agree. The expansion for Origins was really good too (the dwarf missions underground).

Along with everything else, I hated the combat in DA2 which some praise as it's strength. It was just button-mashing bull**** with over-the-top Japanese-style animations.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Dragon Age: Origins is currently free on EA's Origin store (until the 15th, I believe):
https://www.origin.com/en-us/store/free-games/on-the-house

There has also been a ton of Inquisition information and videos released lately, and giving away the first game for free is undoubtedly part of building hype.
But who can complain about getting free games?


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

im complaining cuz i already bought it off of steam, the ultimate edition. 
i bought it like 2-3 years ago and never got the chance to play it again. too many games to play!

and its free until the 14th for US people


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Yeah I really loved the first one. I need to get them both again.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Just got into it, can't wait for inquisition 

I honestly don't think DA 2 was all that terrible. I ordered it at the same time as origins a couple weeks ago, 2 arrived a bit earlier and I managed to get about 6 hours into the game and enjoyed it alright before starting origins. It was only until after I played origins did I realise all the problems the second one had (I'm currently playing DA 2 with my imported save from Origins). It's not a bad game on its own, it's just disappointing when you compare it to how epic Origins was.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I still can't get over this character creation. If the rest of the game is on the same level as this part, then the little social life I had is going to be over for a long time. (The gameplay and all that looks good too. :b But immersion is everything and this level of customization pleases me.)

I wonder if there's going to be a personal back story based on the race/class you choose like in Origins? I loved that so much. I mean, based off this video it looks like it just throws you right into the game after the character creation screen, but I dunno.

Probably gonna romance Cullen or that elf dude. I've been eyein' Cullen since Origins even though he was kind of a turd in that game.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

feels said:


> I wonder if there's going to be a personal back story based on the race/class you choose like in Origins? I loved that so much. I mean, based off this video it looks like it just throws you right into the game after the character creation screen, but I dunno.


I don't think there'll be back stories in the same way as with Origins, but there are some differences depending on race and whether or not you're a mage.
The official site talks about peace discussions at a Chantry conclave and depending on race and whether you're a mage, you have different motivations to go there; human mages go to negotiate peace with templars, as and elf you go as a spy and so such.

Just a personal guess, but I think the opening is probably like that of DA2 in terms of length, and just briefly setting the scene.



feels said:


> Probably gonna romance Cullen or that elf dude. I've been eyein' Cullen since Origins even though he was kind of a turd in that game.


There are only 2 options for me, and one of them is an advisor, so not a party member :um And the other is an elf who might get on my nerves :b
But hey, just have to wait and see


----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

I've played DA:O, Awakening, and DA2 and while none of them are perfect, I liked them all.

While DA2 did have some issues, I never really disliked it as much as the most vocal members of the fanbase. The story was very poignant and engrossing, a little too much to handle almost. The DLCs quite quite good as well, beginning to address many of the problems that people brought up about the game.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

I haven't played Dragon Age but I know about it. It's one of my girlfriends favourite series and she always tells me to play it. Isn't it one of those RPGs that take 50+ hours to beat and you can put hundreds of hours into it? I don't know if I have the time, patience or money for Dragon Age.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

I played Origins and enjoyed it a lot, so I'm really looking forward to Inquisition. Only a month or so until release


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

feels said:


> I wonder if there's going to be a personal back story based on the race/class you choose like in Origins? I loved that so much. I mean, based off this video it looks like it just throws you right into the game after the character creation screen, but I dunno.


A twitch stream just ended where they talked a bit about this as well as showing off the advisors, wartable and pc gameplay in general:





What they said was that instead of having much of the impact of race/class in the origin story, they wanted to spread it out over the course of the entire game so it keeps feeling relevant.
There will be some side-quests depending on what you pick and what's called "missions", which are tasks you can send inquisition troops out to complete. If you've played swtor, it's much like the companion system in that.
But sounds like the main differences will be based on what race you pick, and for humans whether you're a mage as well. Didn't sound like mage would have much impact for Elves or Qunari.
But seems pretty cool, I think.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Milco said:


> I don't think there'll be back stories in the same way as with Origins, but there are some differences depending on race and whether or not you're a mage.
> The official site talks about peace discussions at a Chantry conclave and *depending on race and whether you're a mage, you have different motivations to go there; human mages go to negotiate peace with templars, as and elf you go as a spy and so such.*


Oh, that's really neat. The more they make each class/race unique the better.



Milco said:


> There are only 2 options for me, and one of them is an advisor, so not a party member :um And the other is an elf who might get on my nerves :b
> But hey, just have to wait and see


I think that elf chick is only an option for females. :b So, basically you have Cassandra and Josephine I think. The elf dude I like is only for elf females! :wife I like being a boring human, tho. I really like that they're making the requirements more specific. Makes the other party members feel more like actual people.

I'm gonna end up playing this so many times that I'll get to try out every class/gender/romance option. I can't wait. :heart



Milco said:


> A twitch stream just ended where they talked a bit about this as well as showing off the advisors, wartable and pc gameplay in general:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That actually seems like a better option honestly. The story pretty much was the same for everyone after the origin part was over. Besides like random NPCs slinging out racial slurs towards my elf or being ****ty to my mage. It was still really cool, but I like what they're going for.

I've never played the Old Republic, but I think I get an idea of what you're saying. It makes sense that being a mage wouldn't impact the Elves but Qunari?? Wasn't that one mage Qunari in DA2 like in chains and basically a slave to the rest of them? I feel like that's pretty significant but I dunno. :b Maybe I don't understand the lore that well. Or maybe that group of Qunari were just a-holes.


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

Is the computer version better than PS3 or about the same? I have it on PS3 but haven't played yet. Just curious b/c I saw you can download it for free.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

feels said:


> I think that elf chick is only an option for females. :b So, basically you have Cassandra and Josephine I think. The elf dude I like is only for elf females! :wife


Who says I'm not playing female inquisitor? 
I've played female characters in really all Bioware rpgs, and enjoyed steamy girl-girl romances :b
There is some element of playing dress up dolls to rpgs and for some reason I can't really get as invested in how my characters look when they're male :um ... maybe I shouldn't say that out loud? :lol



feels said:


> Wasn't that one mage Qunari in DA2 like in chains and basically a slave to the rest of them? I feel like that's pretty significant but I dunno. :b Maybe I don't understand the lore that well. Or maybe that group of Qunari were just a-holes.


I honestly don't get the Qunari and I don't remember too much Qunari lore from DA2, but I think being a mage does matter a lot within the Qun.
But the Qunari you can play in DAI is apparently one that has rejected the Qun (which is guess is needed to socialise with humans after DA2), and maybe being a mage doesn't matter so much then.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Eggshell said:


> I haven't played Dragon Age but I know about it. It's one of my girlfriends favourite series and she always tells me to play it. Isn't it one of those RPGs that take 50+ hours to beat and you can put hundreds of hours into it? I don't know if I have the time, patience or money for Dragon Age.


The 50+ hours ones are the best. :b Origins especially with all the DLC can take up a good portion of your life for sure. DA:2 is really not even worth your time, though. At the beginning of Inquisition I'm pretty sure you just get to once again pick all the previous major choices you made in the past two games, so even more reason not to touch 2. The combat in Origins is pretty much ***, though. It's really slow and kind of boring at times depending on the class, but that's really my only complaint with Origins. I'm all about feeling connected with the characters in games and Origins does that really well. Got immersed in this world almost immediately. It's pretty much everything I want in game and hopefully Inquisition will just be an improved version of Origins. And, hey! It's free right now, so there's that.

But, if that doesn't sound fun then definitely avoid it. :b


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Milco said:


> Who says I'm not playing female inquisitor?
> I've played female characters in really all Bioware rpgs, and enjoyed steamy girl-girl romances :b
> There is some element of playing dress up dolls to rpgs and for some reason I can't really get as invested in how my characters look when they're male :um ... maybe I shouldn't say that out loud? :lol


Lol, I dunno why that didn't even occur to me! :b I thought those two characters you mentioned were "male only" but I guess I also assume everyone plays just like me. But it's pretty silly of me to think someone would feel more connected with a character of their own gender. I can't get into playing as a guy either. I like being some tough *** chick.  I'm pretty much forced to play as a dude in the majority of games so that's part of the reason I get so excited and it feels so awesome to play a girl.

But, I feel ya. I think it's just nicer to look at girls in general. :b Isabella was probably my favorites in terms of females I romanced. She was hilarious. Anders and Fenris were both pretty annoying, but Fenris was my boo.



Milco said:


> I honestly don't get the Qunari and I don't remember too much Qunari lore from DA2, but I think being a mage does matter a lot within the Qun.
> But the Qunari you can play in DAI is apparently one that has rejected the Qun (which is guess is needed to socialise with humans after DA2), and maybe being a mage doesn't matter so much then.


Ahh, okay, that makes sense. I didn't remember all of the story from DA:2 either. And I haven't looked into much from Inquisition. I know the basic overall plot, but that's all.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

I bought this game on steam recently because I saw the good ratings. I'm just not feeling it... I also have all the DLC and I'm probably not going to touch any of it, if I even beat the main story that is.

I also asked my friend what he thought of the game (he's had it on the 360 for a while). He told me he never got around to beating it because he got bored.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

feels said:


> I like being some tough *** chick.  I'm pretty much forced to play as a dude in the majority of games so that's part of the reason I get so excited and it feels so awesome to play a girl.


I think it's really great having all these options though. It's good to try out different things and both get different experiences than you do in other games, but also than you do irl.
So maybe you should try to play a dude that romances other dudes? :b
You can take Iron Bull 



feels said:


> But, I feel ya. I think it's just nicer to look at girls in general. :b Isabella was probably my favorites in terms of females I romanced. She was hilarious. Anders and Fenris were both pretty annoying, but Fenris was my boo.


Heh yeah, she was. But I'd also like someone a bit like Liara from Mass Effect.
Don't get me started on some of the other characters though :um
That's really my only worry about the game. Some of them get on my nerves way too much with being rude, stupid and just plain annoying :b


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

feels said:


> The 50+ hours ones are the best. :b Origins especially with all the DLC can take up a good portion of your life for sure. DA:2 is really not even worth your time, though. At the beginning of Inquisition I'm pretty sure you just get to once again pick all the previous major choices you made in the past two games, so even more reason not to touch 2. The combat in Origins is pretty much ***, though. It's really slow and kind of boring at times depending on the class, but that's really my only complaint with Origins. I'm all about feeling connected with the characters in games and Origins does that really well. Got immersed in this world almost immediately. It's pretty much everything I want in game and hopefully Inquisition will just be an improved version of Origins. And, hey! It's free right now, so there's that.
> 
> But, if that doesn't sound fun then definitely avoid it. :b


I saw that a Dragon Age game is free on Origin but I have a cheap laptop that can barely play any games. I once looked it up Origins on the PS3 and it's $20. I've had $30 on my PSN account for a long time but I didn't want to spend it on a game I may not get into. I read that 2 is a controversial one but my girlfriend liked it a lot even though it wasn't her favourite. Maybe one day I'll give the series a shot.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

I played DA:Origins for about two hours. Hated it. Seemed to be nothing but a poor man's Baldur's Gate to me.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I have 850 hours spent in Dragon Age: Origins :um
And it's not even in my top 5 RPGs.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

What the hell? I am always so bored all the time. How can I enjoy this game like you guys do?


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

I do! DA:O was an amazing game! I loved it!!! DA2 not as good. I'm hoping DA:I is going to be great!!! I'm really looking forward to it! Already pre-ordered! ^_^


----------



## ocelot81 (Jun 1, 2013)

So I've once again loaded up Dragon Age: Origins on my PC this past month or so and and slowly nibbling away at the opening couple of hours. I did the same with Dragon Age II this summer only to fizzle out again. I just don't get far. It's the combination of weird camera angles and fighting+story mishmashes. 

I still have awesome hopes for a different experience with DA:I come November. Exploring the lush environments and cool battles, mounts, crafting, etc. I don't think I'll ever finish a playthrough of the former games or even Baldur's Gate. a shame.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I hate Bioware games. I mean any and all games by them that isn't Jade Empire, Baldur's gate 1&2 and MDK2. Kotor 1 was okay.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

I got DA: origins free on origin and really didnt like it..which is surprising since the mass effect series is probably my favorite series of last gen. It just looked pretty terrible, i hated the controls, I didnt get what was going on when the game started...i just knew these little balls of light were kicking my *** and i didnt know what to do

Maybe i should give it more than 5 minutes but still..i hope the new one doesnt play like that


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

There was a trailer for the new game posted today.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Only okay!? Ahh hell no, Kotor 1 is a masterpiece!!!


I finished the game twice, but it didn't make the feel the awe that other people feel and talk about. I mean everything Starwars about it was great. Maybe it's just the Bioware kind of gameplay i can't stand. I prefer a more action oriented gameplay, kind of like the Jedi Knight series.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I hate Bioware games. I mean any and all games by them that isn't Jade Empire, Baldur's gate 1&2 and MDK2. Kotor 1 was okay.


*OT*
The final duel alone makes KOTOR the greatest thing ever. The one where Darth Malak and Darth Too-Weak-To-Win-In-A-Fair-Fight-Revan ran around the room in rings for XX minutes (can't remember how long it took, maybe something between 30 and 60 min.), the latter throwing grenades whenever there was an opportunity to do so without getting your butt full of Malak's saber.

Good times, good times. My version of that duel should be part of SW canon.














edit. It's also a perfect example why you should hoard "useless" junk in video games. It was a day when a ****load of ****nades saved a crappy Revan....and the galaxy.
*/OT*


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Eggshell said:


> There was a trailer for the new game posted today.


Ah, man. November 18th can't come fast enough. Seriously might request this day off from work so I can buy this **** at midnight and then not sleep for a while.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Nunuc said:


> *OT*
> The final duel alone makes KOTOR the greatest thing ever. The one where Darth Malak and Darth Too-Weak-To-Win-In-A-Fair-Fight-Revan ran around the room in rings for XX minutes (can't remember how long it took, maybe something between 30 and 60 min.), the latter throwing grenades whenever there was an opportunity to do so without getting your butt full of Malak's saber.
> 
> Good times, good times. My version of that duel should be part of SW canon.
> ...


You were supposed to break the kolto tanks with Force Powers. Then Malak would stop regenerating and you could beat him. Doesn't even take 5 mins in total! :b
But yeah I did the same thing when I first played the game lmao



RadnessaurousRex said:


> Only okay!? Ahh hell no, Kotor 1 is a masterpiece!!!


Agreed, it's my favorite RPG ever!


----------



## ComeAndSee (Oct 18, 2012)

DAO was my favorite. I played over 40 hours in it and enjoyed every minute.

DA2 wasn't as good as DAO though. Combat was better, but they really rushed everything else...


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

ComeAndSee said:


> Combat was better


:no


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> :no


Yeah, Origins was far better. Only thing I disliked was how slow animations and movement appeared.

I'm still a little disappointed with Inquisition combat because despite the tactical view thing, it's still basically DA2 combat again. Maybe it's more difficult this time and actually requires planning though, so we'll see.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

So slow and soooo slow moving . Way to much watching and not enough playing 2/10


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

There was a livestream of the new game.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Dragon Age Keep is now in open beta.
For those that don't know, the keep is a website where you can set the different decisions and outcomes from the previous games and have them be imported into Inquisition when you make a new character.
Because many people are changing platforms and because of errors in the old save games, this is the only way of importing decisions to the new game - there is not a savegame import like in DA2 or Mass Effect.

Right now, it's very focussed on getting things ready for Inquisition, but it will be what's used going ahead and also allow mobile games to change depending on past choices you've made.

Need an EA/Origin account to access it and need to use that in the game as well to sync things, but there's also a default world state to play Inquisition without doing any of this and that doesn't require internet connection.

https://dragonagekeep.com/en_US


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I liked the first one, but the combat isn't that great. It's too easy to amass a large amount of health and mana potions. You can just spam health and mana potions to complete the game on higher difficulties. Divinity: Original Sin does it better, imo.


----------



## thelonelysword (Oct 30, 2014)

I actually kinda liked the second game. I'm probably the only person who did. I thought the story was really interesting, the gameplay was cool, and I found some of the characters had a bit more depth to them. The third is gonna be fantastic, though. Already got the deluxe edition pre-ordered.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

14 days! I haven't been this excited about something in a long time. That "evil"/renegade inquisitor seems pretty badass, but I can hardly ever be an ******* in these games. Renegade Shep was pretty amazing though.

It's nice to see Hawke again too.

I'm coming for you, Cullen!


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Two more days and my life will have meaning again.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

feels said:


> Two more days and my life will have meaning again.


So unfair!
I have to wait until Thursday, and the poor Brits (+Ireland and Portugal) have to wait until Friday.
So don't post spoilers :b But do enjoy the game for the rest of us 

Figured out what race and class you'll play?


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Surprisingly, I'm not all that excited for Inquisition. I'm a bit tired of the fantasy setting right now. I'll probably get excited for it again come Christmas.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

I've got my Xbone set to the US region, and pre-ordered DA:I using US dollar giftcards. Saves me about €15-20 per game, and I hope I will also be able to play it in two days, instead of having to wait for the 21st.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Milco said:


> So unfair!
> I have to wait until Thursday, and the poor Brits (+Ireland and Portugal) have to wait until Friday.
> So don't post spoilers :b But do enjoy the game for the rest of us
> 
> Figured out what race and class you'll play?


My main character will definitely be a human mage (with the "rift mage" specialization). I've done that in the past two games so now I must complete the trilogy. I'm really stoked about playing as a Qunari afterward. The female design is gorgeous. Rouge looks interesting but I pretty much never play as warrior in any game (it was great in Skyrim, though).

I won't post spoilers but I'll probably talk about how it feels overall. I'm off work on Tuesday so I plan on getting pretty deep into it. My expectations are probably way too high but hopefully it lives up to them.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

feels said:


> My main character will definitely be a human mage (with the "rift mage" specialization). I've done that in the past two games so now I must complete the trilogy. I'm really stoked about playing as a Qunari afterward. The female design is gorgeous. Rouge looks interesting but I pretty much never play as warrior in any game (it was great in Skyrim, though).
> 
> I won't post spoilers but I'll probably talk about how it feels overall. I'm off work on Tuesday so I plan on getting pretty deep into it. My expectations are probably way too high but hopefully it lives up to them.


Human mage for me as well, but knight enchanter 
I quite like that magic knight thing and liked arcane warrior in DAO, and from what I can tell, there are some really good combos in DAI so it should be awesome (though I've only really checked for knight enchanter).
I liked playing a rogue in DA2, but in some of the videos I've seen of DAI at least that spec seemed to be jumping in and out a lot and I got really confused :b But I've done playthroughs of the previous 2 games with all 3 classes, and I probably will this time as well.
I'm really interested to see what's possible in the character creator. It looks good, but I can be kinda picky and I have a certain look I gravitate towards :b
It would be cool if you'd post a screeny of yours 

I hope it's good. But I think it's a game you can get lost in even if it has some flaws, and it seems like the game is really long, so can go full on immersion, which is awesome.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Will probably end up play as a human or elf female so I can seduce all the men in the game, because that stuff tickles my funny bone. Will always be a sword and board player also, forever and always.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

I'll be getting DAI for Christmas, along with my PS4 (that is still in my room, still in the box because mom won't let me play it until Christmas, lol). I'm most likely gonna start off as a human female mage, like I always do. I really want to play an elf though. I wish females could romance Cassandra, haha, but oh well I'll stick with Cullen and Blackwall.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Preload finally available for Europe 

If you want some bonus weapons for when starting the game (have to do this before starting), you can play the promotional minigame at
http://quest.dragonage.com/en-us/
It gives a couple of level 7 weapons, so nothing major, but still nice.

Solutions for those that just want to get the items (though there's also some extra videos with a some dialogue setting the tone):

[SPOILER=Solution]
[SPOILER=Vivienne]

Bust in the hallway on the right
The man's helmet during the close up
The top of Vivienne's staff when she casts the spell
[/SPOILER]
[SPOILER=Iron Bull]

On the back of a guy to the left after another guy has been tossed to the right
When Iron Bull grabs a guy by the throat
On the troll's body after the rift opens in the sky
[/SPOILER]
[SPOILER=Varric]

On Cassandra to the upper left right after it starts
To the right, as the guy at the table gets slapped
On the crossbow after Varric has fired the second shot
[/SPOILER]
The Inquisitor's one works differently.
Watch the progress bar of the video and grab the special marker when it appears.
[/SPOILER]


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

IT'S MINE. DOWNLOADING IT NOW.






I ran into a girl at GameStop I went to the same high school with and we were both about to have a heart-attack over this ****.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Milco said:


> I'm really interested to see what's possible in the character creator. It looks good, but I can be kinda picky and I have a certain look I gravitate towards :b
> It would be cool if you'd post a screeny of yours


My Inquisitor. The best Inquisitor:



I could have spent a lot more time on this, but I got too excited and just wanted to play. I'm really happy with the results, though. You should post yours too once you can! 

I've only done the first introduction mission so far. It has such a massive feel compared to the others. I'm like so scared I'll miss something it's almost intimidating. It's WAY harder than the first two. I'm on normal and I'm getting my *** kicked. I'm bad at strategizing, but it looks like it might be really important. It's absolutely gorgeous too. I think I'm gonna fall madly in love with this one.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

feels said:


> My Inquisitor. The best Inquisitor:
> 
> I could have spent a lot more time on this, but I got too excited and just wanted to play. I'm really happy with the results, though. You should post yours too once you can!
> 
> I've only done the first introduction mission so far. It has such a massive feel compared to the others. I'm like so scared I'll miss something it's almost intimidating. It's WAY harder than the first two. I'm on normal and I'm getting my *** kicked. I'm bad at strategizing, but it looks like it might be really important. It's absolutely gorgeous too. I think I'm gonna fall madly in love with this one.


Looking great 
I'll post mine when the game unlocks here.

And sounds awesome. It does seem the game is a lot harder, and people have been dying a lot in public demos of it.
Will hopefully get the hang of it after playing a while.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Starting to get used to the feel of this game. It really is a bit overwhelming at first. Even though Skyrim was massive as well, it felt way more straightforward. This feels like you've got a million little things to worry about all at once. I think I'm getting the hang of it, though.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

This game is incredible, though it also feels almost overwhelming and that can steal some of the joy away for me because I hate the thought of missing out on various things in a game. Once I'm back from overseas Ill not be sleeping thanks to this game hah.

Anyone playing on PC? I'm getting solid 60fps with a 970 currently and it looks lurvly.


----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

I got Inquisition for PC on Monday night/Tuesday morning. Haven't had too much time to play it but it is looking good so far. I have a AMD R9 280 at it runs fairly well.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

feels said:


> You should post yours too once you can!


I think I succumbed to character creator fatigue :um
After a while, everything looked weird and nothing I did helped :lol
Will have to see how it feels playing with - if I need to redo it.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Milco said:


> I think I succumbed to character creator fatigue :um
> After a while, everything looked weird and nothing I did helped :lol
> Will have to see how it feels playing with - if I need to redo it.


:mushy Gorgeous. Your character definitely looks more well thought out and detailed. Mine's a bit more plain, but I really like her.

This game is amazing by the way. I've been doing a lot of side quests mostly, but I just did one of the first big missions and it totally blew me away. I'm really excited about what else is in store. I already have 15 hours playtime and I've barely scratched the surface.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

feels said:


> :mushy Gorgeous.


Thank you 

And you weren't kidding, this game seems huge. So much open from very early on and it can be quite daunting figuring out what to do and in what order.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

She isn't hot, but she is exactly what I was going for. Has a determined look to her, a fighter, but she still wants to feel feminine hence the red lipstick and a bit of eye shadow.

Anyway, I have a good couple gripes about this game.

First, I hated the DA2 combat soooo much. Rapid attacks that do no damage and have zero impact. They slowed it down a bit in this game, and removed all the flashy ****. It is bearable.

Second, you can't use just the mouse to move. You can't hold both buttons nor can you just click to move.

Third, I absolutely HATE having to move myself into position to attack or to pick up items. Gone are the days of clicking on that object in the distance and having you character walk over there for it.

Fourth, the story seems forced. I am only a few hours in, but they give ZERO reason why Templars and "rebel mages" are out and about killing civilians. I understand why there is a war, but I don't understand why they are aimlessly attacking random people and villages. Especially the Templars.

Fifth is how you find items. They made it so you have to press V, and it makes a noise and highlights objects. It doesn't really work very well. You are pressing V in the woods and you hear the blip and you look around and it is takes a long time to zero in on that one piece of elfroot.

Sixth is no big deal I guess. Scruff on men look like it is painted on. Beards look fine. Also there is only 2 or so long feminine hair styles to go for. I don't care for butch short hair or buzz cuts on my female characters.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

feels said:


> Starting to get used to the feel of this game. It really is a bit overwhelming at first. Even though Skyrim was massive as well, it felt way more straightforward. This feels like you've got a million little things to worry about all at once..


This actually got to me as well. And i'm saying that as an RPG vet that played them since I was 10. I seriously don't even know what to do first half the time, and I have barely explored three-quarters of the Hinterlands.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

Inquisition looks REALLY good from what I've seen. Despite not liking the other DA games I'm tempted to check it out. Are there any differences aside from graphics between old/current gen versions?


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

More character pics !! 

For some reason I like seeing what people come up with when a game has a character creator.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

must have it
must have it
must have it
must have it
must have it
must have it
must have it


aggggghhhhhhhhh


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> More character pics !!
> 
> For some reason I like seeing what people come up with when a game has a character creator.


I made this guy, dagger rogue. Not sure if he is going to be gay or straight. Thinking about hitting up Josie. He looks like some kind of a weirdo, I was going for some sort of goth look.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm not seeing any hint of Bodahn and Sandal in this one. They ****ed up.



For real, though, this game is incredible. Some technical errors here and there, but otherwise I can't complain. The world still gets really overwhelming and I was worried that took away from the main story, but I'm at a stage now where I'm doing big missions pretty consistently. I still have like a billion side missions to do, but now everything feels really good. It's just about everything I hoped it would be.

I wanna see more Inquisitors too!

Also, those tarot cards are wicked and I want a set of my own.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Kanova said:


> I made this guy, dagger rogue. Not sure if he is going to be gay or straight. Thinking about hitting up Josie. He looks like some kind of a weirdo, I was going for some sort of goth look.


 Nice!

Looking weird is a good thing in my opinion - I'm not a fan of when elves look to human like/conventional.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Trying to make an Asian mage but I can not for the life of me make a good looking one :\ I'll come up with a new character as soon as I have some inspiration


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm having a lot of fun with Inquisition.... But i don't feel like my dialogue choices really matter outside of improving relationships with other characters (what happened to all the cool optional dialogue options). And i wish i still had control over my attributes instead of them being connected to skilltree choices.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Kiba said:


> I'm having a lot of fun with Inquisition.... But i don't feel like my dialogue choices really matter outside of improving relationships with other characters (what happened to all the cool optional dialogue options). And i wish i still had control over my attributes instead of them being connected to skilltree choices.


I'm not sure how far in you are but there are some major game changing decisions to be made not long in.

I'm loving it, about 20 hours in and I'm up to redcliff. Busy doing side quests in the 3 regions i've discovered before i move further with the main story though.

I also wish you could romance Sera, she's awesome.

Which companions is everyone rolling with? I'm with Sera, Iron Bull and Vivienne.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> I'm not sure how far in you are but there are some major game changing decisions to be made not long in.
> 
> I'm loving it, about 20 hours in and I'm up to redcliff. Busy doing side quests in the 3 regions i've discovered before i move further with the main story though.
> 
> ...


I'm about 57 hours, just got to Crestwood. Finished Hinterlands, FallowMire (swamp place?) Emerald Graves, Forbidden Oasis, Exhalted March and a couple others. Basically going for 100% completion. Have only done like, 4 main missions.

Running that chick I posted earlier, romanced Cullen, two handed warrior with Solas (Or Dorian swap sometimes) Varric and Iron Bull. I bring Varric instead of Sera because Varric seems to have special options to persuade people sometimes. I am really bummed out that generic armor looks a lot better than crafted armor.

P.S. You can Romance Sera. She only paddles the pink canoe though.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Kanova said:


> I'm about 57 hours, just got to Crestwood. Finished Hinterlands, FallowMire (swamp place?) Emerald Graves, Forbidden Oasis, Exhalted March and a couple others. Basically going for 100% completion. Have only done like, 4 main missions.
> 
> Running that chick I posted earlier, romanced Cullen, two handed warrior with Solas (Or Dorian swap sometimes) Varric and Iron Bull. I bring Varric instead of Sera because Varric seems to have special options to persuade people sometimes. I am really bummed out that generic armor looks a lot better than crafted armor.
> 
> P.S. You can Romance Sera. She only paddles the pink canoe though.


Dammit Sera, how could you not fall for my masculine charm. I'll have to re-roll as a female character for my next play through then.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> Dammit Sera, how could you not fall for my masculine charm. I'll have to re-roll as a female character for my next play through then.


Reroll as a redhead next time, see if Bull has any special dialogue towards you. Guy goes on and on and on about how much he loves redheads.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Kanova said:


> Reroll as a redhead next time, see if Bull has any special dialogue towards you. Guy goes on and on and on about how much he loves redheads.


Yeah but I imagine he would tear a non Qunari female in half :X


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

AussiePea said:


> Which companions is everyone rolling with? I'm with Sera, Iron Bull and Vivienne.


I always go with Cole, Dorian, and Cassandra. Works pretty well. I mostly just like their characters, though.

I wanna punch Solas in the face.

I've been avoiding a lot of side quests, but I'm at a level I should be. My boyfriend is doing every mission in any new area that opens up before moving on to the next. I feel like I'm playing incorrectly.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

feels said:


> I always go with Cole, Dorian, and Cassandra. Works pretty well. I mostly just like their characters, though.
> 
> I wanna punch Solas in the face.
> 
> I've been avoiding a lot of side quests, but I'm at a level I should be. My boyfriend is doing every mission in any new area that opens up before moving on to the next. I feel like I'm playing incorrectly.


There's no "correct" way to play and the way you are playing is more with how the developers intend which is why they generally put higher level rifts/enemies in the same region in an attempt to get players to move onto the next region before finishing every side quest.

But at the end of the day you play it how you enjoy.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

AussiePea said:


> There's no "correct" way to play and the way you are playing is more with how the developers intend which is why they generally put higher level rifts/enemies in the same region in an attempt to get players to move onto the next region before finishing every side quest.
> 
> But at the end of the day you play it how you enjoy.


I guess I just wonder if there's any sort of order at all to the side missions. Like if any of them will change or disappear if I continue to avoid them. I doubt it, though. I think that final mission in Mass Effect 2 just made me paranoid when it came to all future Bioware games. Until I've gotten to play through a game a couple of times I'm usually always wondering if there are better options. But that's part of what makes it fun.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

How can you stand it , it's soooo slow ,
Or is it just crap on ps


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well it's an RPG, they generally are slow and about telling a story, listening to dialogue, reading lots and so forth.

My character:


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

^ He looks a bit like Nico Bellic from GTA4. I'd post a screenshot of my character but i'm on the Xbone.

Also, am I the only one romancing Cassandra here?


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Metalunatic said:


> ^ He looks a bit like Nico Bellic from GTA4. I'd post a screenshot of my character but i'm on the Xbone.
> 
> Also, am I the only one romancing Cassandra here?


I'm on the Xbone too. I just took an actual picture of my screen with my phone. :b I think they're gonna add a way to take screenshots soon, though.

Cassandra is the best and I'm wishing she was into chicks right now. I would make a male character just for her, but I can never get into being a dude.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

I absolutely love the dragon age series, even da 2, at least I remember it fondly, but forgot what happened. 

I was going to buy inquisition but decided to reply the first 2 games in anticipation after looking through the keep as I want to be totally immersed in the story. I am 14 hours in DA origins, which took me only 4 days lol I just cannot put it away!

For those that are playing inquisition, is the combat similar to origins? is it deep?


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

OutsideR1 said:


> For those that are playing inquisition, is the combat similar to origins? is it deep?


No, the combat is unfortunately closer to DA2 (I am one of the majority that totally despised DA2 and wished it to never ever exist) but it is still alright. They changed a few of the major problems with it.

As for "deepness" I don't think it is. There are a few combos in it, but that's it. Use forceful blows against frozen for bonus damage, slam downed enemies for bonus damage...Basically it is just doing stuff for bonus damage. The only other thing they have for tactics is using a fire wall or an ice wall to block off passages.

I mean I have like, 60+ hours on the same character and the only tactics I use is knocking things down, hitting them with an ability for bonus damage. Freezing enemies, and using the same ability for, you guessed it, bonus damage.

There ARE some interesting abilities, especially later on when you get specializations. But I absolutely ****ing HATE how there are only 8 spots on the taskbar for abilities. That is a real downer. Also, there is no quick switch between weapons. That means for a rogue you have to go into the menu to swap to bow/daggers and it is a GIANT pain in the ****ing ***.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

four more hours
four more hours
four more hours
four more hours
four more hours
four more hours


hype hype hype hype hype hype hype hype


sppaammmmmmmmmmmm agghghghghghgh


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

The only thing I'm a little disappointed about with this game is that the world doesn't seem as "alive" as it could. Like the people in the towns just stand around and don't really look like they are actively conversing and often when you walk past it's just silence. I was watching a gameplay video of the Witcher 3 last night and was in awe of how alive they made it seem.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

AussiePea said:


> The only thing I'm a little disappointed about with this game is that the world doesn't seem as "alive" as it could. Like the people in the towns just stand around and don't really look like they are actively conversing and often when you walk past it's just silence. I was watching a gameplay video of the Witcher 3 last night and was in awe of how alive they made it seem.


The first one had the same problem. Someone released a mod for that though.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Cerberus said:


> The first one had the same problem. Someone released a mod for that though.


It's a typical Bioware thing, I felt the same way about the Mass Effect series in this respect.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

What? The people in my game won't shut the hell up. Also I just tried multiplayer. Its alright. Reminds me a lot of ME3. You go through the map fighting either Red Templars, Tevinter or Fade, get money from loot OR items that you will most likely salvage for crafting materials to unlock new classes. Entertaining and a nice break from the MMO style story mode.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

feels said:


> I'm on the Xbone too. I just took an actual picture of my screen with my phone. :b I think they're gonna add a way to take screenshots soon, though.
> 
> Cassandra is the best and I'm wishing she was into chicks right now. I would make a male character just for her, but I can never get into being a dude.


Yeah they should add a screenshot feature similar to the one in Saints Row 3 for example. But until then i'll just use my crappy phone to take a pic like you said.  When i'm near my console anyway.

I actually like that they made Cassandra the straight one! Since she appears to be, for lack of a better word, a bit "butch" on the outside, I think it's a nice middle finger to stereotypes. :lol


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Everyone's hair is so shiny. It's blinding. Run towards the light, I say. I think I might have to start sniffing Cassandra's hair. Shiny gel is apparently very much in fashion in Fereldan. 

Well, so far I'm a bit disappointed with the combat. As is typical with modern games, they focus more on making things cinematic, flashy, and so on, as opposed to what really matters in a game: gameplay. 

The strategic camera is way too close. It's claustrophobic. It kind of makes me not want to use tactics. Just button mash. I guess I'll have to wait for someone to release a mod for that. 

Another thing that bothers is me is that what the game automatically sets my graphics settings to is way off. I had to lower my settings to mostly low because of drops in framerate. 

The story so far reminds me of Oblivion's portals. I won't hold my breath for a story that isn't derivative in some way or another. 

Well, I've only played the beginning part, so hopefully it improves. I was underwhelmed by the beginning of Mass Effect 3 as well, but I ended up enjoying most of it anyway.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Everyone's hair is so shiny. It's blinding. Run towards the light, I say. I think I might have to start sniffing Cassandra's hair. Shiny gel is apparently very much in fashion in Fereldan.


I'm thinking you have "mesh detail" set to medium? I had that issue as well.
Turn it up to high and it looks normal.

And I just finished the game earlier today. Like completely finished it (yeah, I've had too much time, and yeah I should be doing other things as well).
I won't say too much because I don't want to spoil it for those still playing, but I do feel they've gone a bit too much for scale at the expense of substance. Many things you do in the game feel like things you do because you want something to do, rather than because it's really relevant to the story. In DAO, you'd visit all the different locations trying to assemble an army to fight the darkspawn and get tangled up in whatever conflict was going on in that region, but here, it's mostly about gaining "power" which means quests can be much less relevant to overall events.
It makes it feel more like a Skyrim-esque game than DAO.

It's also present in the characters. 12 followers/advisers, which seems intimidating at first, and certainly is a large number to talk to and keep up on after each quest in the main story, but each of their story arcs actually isn't all that long, which I again think is a shame.
I like the strong bonds you can sometimes feel to party members, but while I did find my group of characters I wanted to hang out with, I didn't feel the same kind of emotional pay off as some other Bioware games have done (ME1 and DAO in particular).
Minor spoiler as an example:
[SPOILER=Minor spoiler]Even just something like not being able to talk to your romance option after completing the main story seems weird and breaks immersion somewhat, as it forces distance between you.[/SPOILER]
It is a good game overall as the review scores also indicate. Some of the locations are absolutely gorgeous and I enjoyed even doing many of the small, trivial collection quests just to see all the locations and take in the world more.
But it can feel like playing an MMO offline at times.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

How many hours did it take you and what percentage of side quests have you done?


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

AussiePea said:


> How many hours did it take you and what percentage of side quests have you done?


About 73-74 hours.
I am missing a few collectibles, and can't say there isn't any quest I've missed, but think it's as good as complete.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Damn, I have a ways to go then! Bring on the holidays in 2 weeks time!


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Milco said:


> I'm thinking you have "mesh detail" set to medium? I had that issue as well.
> Turn it up to high and it looks normal.


Yeah, that worked. Thanks. That was really bugging me.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

16 hours into Inquisition at the moment. It's great, though I do have some complaints about the amount of glitches in this game, not to mention the crashes and the corrupt save files. I suppose it isn't too different to the earlier DA games in that regard, but they really should sort out these things before even releasing the game.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Made a rouge Elf and I think I like her better. The eyebrows I gave her make her looked concerned all the time.



Still need to finish my first play-through. I just felt like messing with the character creator again.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

They really went all out on the accepting everyone thing. There is even a transsexual in the game.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Okay, I swear this is the last one I'm posting. I just love making people.



I've kind of momentarily lost interest in actually finishing the main story with my first Inquisitor and I'm not sure why.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh I like here, She ain't got time for no one.

Btw for those wanting the Origins tactical view back:

http://www.gamerheadlines.com/2014/11/dragon-age-inquisition-mod-dao-isometric/


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

feels said:


> I've kind of momentarily lost interest in actually finishing the main story with my first Inquisitor and I'm not sure why.


Me too. I just lost interest in all the MMO style side missions. I can only put so many hours into clearing each side area. Just can't do anymore quests that start with reading something, going to someplace to kill something and ending the quest by reading something. I miss DA:Origins where you actually TALKED to people in a close up and personal manner. Instead now its just like they took all their inspiration from MMOs.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

AussiePea said:


> Oh I like here, She ain't got time for no one.
> 
> Btw for those wanting the Origins tactical view back:
> 
> http://www.gamerheadlines.com/2014/11/dragon-age-inquisition-mod-dao-isometric/


Good news. I'll have to try it out.



Kanova said:


> Me too. I just lost interest in all the MMO style side missions. I can only put so many hours into clearing each side area. Just can't do anymore quests that start with reading something, going to someplace to kill something and ending the quest by reading something. I miss DA:Origins where you actually TALKED to people in a close up and personal manner. Instead now its just like they took all their inspiration from MMOs.


Agreed. It's really bugging me how MMO-like this game is. So many of these side quests just seem like busy work to me.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Aaannd it looks like i'm trashing my current DA:I playthrough, since the Keep did not import my DA:O and DA2 saves correctly. My Warden was a dude that romanced Morrigan, had the god-child and went with her through the portal. My Hawke was a woman that romanced Anders and ended up killing him at the end. According to my current playthrough the Warden was a woman that died against the Archdemon and Hawke was a man... :sus 

Ah well, it's only about 30 hours I have to reply... Might as well re-roll as a two-handed Warrior Qunari chick. "Women can't be warriors." Yeah right, screw you, Sten!  Moral of the story: make sure you verify you imported your save correctly!


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

I still need to install, gotta get ready! Hot chocolate + much coffee, incense, robe (not wizard type lol <_< doubt those are comfortable for sitting haha), pillows, check all ready! Just have to finish some stuff, and can trek off into Thedas on A JOURNEY OF EPIC PROPORTIONS! xD


----------



## ocelot81 (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm probably 15 hours into my first playthrough on my PS4 (also have the Deluxe Edition for PC but yucky 20-ish frames per second + liking my 6' buffer to the screen = console for now) and I just reached Skyhold. I like many others got stuck in the Hinterlands... I am playing on Normal but still am bad with combat so I had to turn off friendly fire. The nasty Haven fights!

I've only played a bit of the MP so far, it's fun in small doses.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

So far I like it, I just got to the Hinterlands. Playing on hard yo! Pretty overwhelmed lol.

I played Dragon Age Origins as a male so I figure I play this one as a chick this time.

Behold! My heavily freckled British speaking Elven rogue!










I wasn't gonna spend another ten minutes coming up with a name so I went with the first thing that popped in my head. Lana Del Rey xD, I was listening to one of her tracks earlier lol.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Salvador Dali said:


> 16 hours into Inquisition at the moment. It's great, though I do have some complaints about the amount of glitches in this game, not to mention the crashes and the corrupt save files. I suppose it isn't too different to the earlier DA games in that regard, but they really should sort out these things before even releasing the game.


I was contemplating purchasing Inquisition yet I keep reading reviews about this sort of stuff, I guess I'll just wait for them to fix and patch these issues and then have it on sale for Steam. :|

Also is multiplayer worth it? My friend told me it only had 3 campaigns and there wasn't much incentive to play, is it fun at least?


----------



## Melodic (Apr 16, 2009)

I plan to buy it when it goes on sale, or maybe I'll forget about it and then only play it years later when it's like $10. I just can't justify spending $80 on it.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Malek said:


> Also is multiplayer worth it? My friend told me it only had 3 campaigns and there wasn't much incentive to play, is it fun at least?


I put around 70 hours into the SP and I find the Multiplayer WAY more enjoyable right now. Its just they have the unlocks that make you want to keep going. You want to unlock all the classes, you want to find all the rad gear and promote characters. It has the same basic idea as ME3 multiplayer, which was pretty fun with a group of buddies.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm pretty happy with my character. He looks the part, imo.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

So hard to not get this, but I am trying to replay origins and II before I do.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

The scope of this game is amazing. I swear it took me like half an hour to explore Skyhold while interacting with everything. There's so much to do and explore. 

I thought the Hinterlands and Stormcoast were going to be the main maps, but all these new maps keep unlocking. I'm so happy with this game right now.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

OutsideR1 said:


> So hard to not get this, but I am trying to replay origins and II before I do.


Is the second one really worth replaying? I got bored with it before I could finish it the first time.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Esteban said:


> Is the second one really worth replaying? I got bored with it before I could finish it the first time.


It is for me because I played da origins in 2009 and DA II in 2011 and didnt remember the story very well, but I remember that I loved both games and I want to know the whole story leading up to inquisition when I do get it.

So far I am 22 hours in da origins and it is really fun 

Might skip II, not sure yet.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Is the combat like dragon age origins?

Granted I gave it about 5 minutes, but I really really didn't like the combat. Maybe it was their lack of a good tutorial but I found it meh to just stand there and hit attack while it attacked me and I just took the hits. Those little balls of light kicked my ***


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

My second Inquisitor, Cynthia the Knight-Enchanter Mage. Basically the reincarnation of my Mass Effect Adept by the same name. Excuse the ****ty phone pic quality.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

wow Inquisition is so ****ing BAD... I didn't think it was possible for them to make a dragon age WORSE than DA2......... rip bioware


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

So, after locking myself indoors for the past holidays without any contact with the outside world, I finally finished it completely (I quit my first playthrough in the middle of the game after 50 hours of playing due to failed choices import via the Keep website) after roughly 85 hours. I completed everything, safe for a few achievements which are impossible to complete in one go. I have no idea why, but I guess I am left with a bit of a "meh" empty feeling. I feel no desire to boot up the game again and make a new character and play the **** out of this game right now. I think I must have played Origins like four times before I finally called it quits. Hell, I even managed to play DA2 twice in a row. So I guess i'm sharing this, wondering if others here might feel the same.

Anyway, here's my thoughts on it, starting with the bad stuff;
1) I spent 100+ hours on Dragon Age Origins alone on my first playthrough, that is to say without Awakening and the other, smaller add-ons. For the supposed "biggest" Dragon Age to date, this one had me disappointed in terms of length, especially when it came to the storyline.
2) As someone here mentioned before me, the side quests often feel very "MMO"-ish. It's more of a fetch this and go there routine as opposed to fun in-depth side quests with lots of dialogue. Previous DAs and, indeed, even Mass Effect had such quests, but to this extent?
3) The shameless glitching of body parts, weapons and other objects through characters, walls and clothing is just... It's shameful that this was so obvious, and not just once or twice, but it's liter-****ing-ally *everywhere. *There's also a few quest- and dialogue related glitches present that i've noticed, like the first intimate cutscene with Cassandra on my first playthrough where dialogue would not resume. None of them game breaking fortunately, but annoying as hell.

Now the good stuff:
1) Not looking at the glitching, graphics are pretty good, both for the characters and the environment. I just wish the characters had a bit more animation around their mouth/jaw.
2) Regardless of the length of the story, I found that which was presented to be entertaining. It made me eager for more, and especially the end part of the story made me hopeful for an expansion which will hopefully dig deeper into some of the stuff you get to see around the end.
3) The multiplayer is strangely addictive, even more so than ME3's multiplayer which I have played for quite a long time. I must have spent about 40 hours on it so far. (Of course, I am unwilling to play this again until they fix the damn bug with the free Destruction DLC that causes keys to the next room not to drop when the last opponent standing is an animal... I tried uninstalling the DLC, but it just screwed up the "invite friends" option and I can now no longer invite anyone to my room when we want to team up).

Still, I found myself constantly prodding a certain quest NPC about info on how my Warden was doing, wishing he'd show up to help or something, and wishing this game had been more like the first in terms of storytelling and atmosphere. That game was darker and grittier; it had a certain mystique about it. In the end, to me Dragon Age Origins and it's expansions still reign supreme. But then, it was the spiritual successor to the awesome Baldur's Gate RPGs. How could it not? I guess i'll go play a different game now and then boot up DAO and play through the entire series in one go, hoping that by the time I get to DAI again an expansion/DLC is released.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

i just started this


and i kind of suck at this game haha. I can't understand how to keep people alive. Cassandra seems to love walking in the middle of 5 people and getting killed..all of my guys lose life uncontrollably, I lose life pretty quickly, my attacks dont really do that much damage

maybe i'm trying to free roam too quickly and running into too strong of enemies or something. but i dont get it


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

I don't like the lack of "tactics" menu, pretty much AI commands lol (don't remember if DA:2 had it, but Origins did). Characters seem to do stupid **** on their own especially if one is playing on Nightmare with friendly fire enabled lol. Constant pausing for every move, I mean I did that before too, had to move them individually out of AoE or LoS and such, but I mean could have them react to situations and other party members differently, and prioritize actions in an efficient sequence.

I can't get over the hair, don't like any of them, need to get mods ~_~

After being fussy, *****ing and moaning about my save files, finally trying almost every race and character combination, still torn between Qunari or Dalish male (don't really like either hair or faces lol) I ended up settling for a female character. Yet, it feels so wrong!

Male looks too much like Loghaine ~_~: 









Female is alright, the lack of fringes, bangs, or just "swoop", "flop" look, or even "long" is unreal lol. Those little twirly sideburn things sorta accentuate "feminine" I suppose:









Don't even have one my poor Qunari, he looks "sad" instead of menacing lol ~_~ Don't know why, didn't look like that in the character creator lol. It's funny how light and shadows or depth perceptions/angles can make the character look so different in play lol.

Usually play 2h warrior, male human noble (or at least in the other two as a main) and Battlemage alt. So I guess I should go back to that ~_~ for me though I try to take into consideration group composition and use that somewhat a guideline to choose a class. So it's the most fulfilling yet authentic experience, in order to suite one's best usage through and be immersed into the virtual world! Sometimes you just hate a class though lol, if it doesn't fit your playstyle :S


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

i got it for xmas and started playin it and made a frickin awesome qunari dude with a white moustache but so far im not feelin the story or the gameplay but we'll see how it goes


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

I got the hang of the game and now it has its hooks in me lol.


----------

